# Bad press for Kimber



## haroldg48 (Jan 3, 2011)

North Carolina law enforcement agency ditches Kimber pistols: ALE's pricey guns prove unreliable - Local - NewsObserver.com


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds like an attempted boondoggle fail. Wouldn't it be cool to buy your "worn Out" Kimber for a monster discount or $1 if you retire? 
As I understand it, the shorter your 1911 barrel, the more likely you will have problems. Was there any testing done prior to the bulk purchase?
I'm not a Sig guy, but can you actually wear one out from 2003 to 2010 in normal LE use?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sure they're all just haters and gun snobs and that there's nothing wrong with any of those guns. Parts randomly falling off is just an added bonus to make the gun lighter for carry during use...


\Sarcasm off/


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Classic NC politics. Have your whole agency change guns so you can buy a new gun you want for a $1. Then the new guy has to fix the mess. Even if the Kimber pistols functioned flawlessly, buying new Sigs in the first place was the better choice due to the 30% lower price. There is a good reason the FBI has spent so much time investigating NC politicians over the past few years. 

The dealer that did the swap has a nice shop with a range. Being right behind Walmart on Six Forks Road means you can conveniently get cheap ammo on your way to shoot.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Couch Potato said:


> The dealer that did the swap has a nice shop with a range. Being right behind Walmart on Six Forks Road means you can conveniently get cheap ammo on your way to shoot.


I've only been in Lawman's once, but I don't remember seeing a range. Sure you aren't thinking of Personal Defense right up the street?


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I was confusing it with Eagle1. Hey, they all blur together after a while.

My favorite range in the area is Handgunners over in Burlington. It is by far the best, no nonsense environment around.


----------



## arloc1959 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Kimber QC*

Actually it is kinda sad Kimber has these problems at all. I love them and own a few. But for what we pay, we should have fewer if any problems, and the warranty really sucks. Maybe they need to fire those who have allowed allowed this to go on at Kimber. And it's getting worse! LOL.. I own 11 handguns. As for reliability none of my Kimbers make top of my list I shoot and own. You want a gun right out of the box that will save your life with round one and all subsequent rounds there after, buy a Glock. Love my G36 Slim-Line .45 (carry the most). More reliable than any of my Kimbers will ever be. But I still love my Pro-Carry, and my Eclipse Ultra carry which I do carrynow and then. :smt017


----------

